# Oregon



## obsidianfire (Oct 10, 2005)

Anybody from Oregon in here? I've looked and looked for a SA support group (or even SA specialist) but have found none. Does anybody know if such a group in Oregon exists? Oregon folk, hello?


----------



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey obsidianfire
I'm A Oregonian,I found this link for anxiety groups around the Portland area.Thats all I know about them.

http://www.anxietypanic.com/oregon.htm

A while back there was A thread about starting A Oregon group or 
gathering,never happened though.

As for A SA specialist,I seen one therapist in Albany once,he 
like someone I could work with.But the cost was too high(around$140).
I'm going to try Benton County Health Department next,I heard they
are reasonable if your low income,like me.

http://www.co.benton.or.us/health/

Hope this helps,have any ?,just ask.
I been to many therapist before,support groups and group therapy
all in anther state though. :mum


----------



## obsidianfire (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks jjbnum3. I'm considering heading out of state for a support group. 

The guy in Albany charged $140?! Per hour?! That's outrageous...Seriously, this society is only good if you have money...


----------



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yea he charges something like $150.00 for the first visit,then something like $125.00 for follow up visits.
I won't be going back,even though they gave me a discount after I wrote them A letter and told them of my very low income situation.

I'm surprised there no more people from Oregon here. :hide 
Good luck with group,let us know how it goes.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Just Moved to Vancouver, Washington, across the river*

Hey I am new to this forum. And new to the Oregon area. Actually I live in Vancouver but my gf works in portland and is from oregon so we spend a lot of time there. I was just wondering if you have found any good leads on social anxiety support groups. Hope to hear from you. :b


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm actually considering to look for a support-group, I'm in Milwaukie, suburbs of Portland.


----------

